# Gandalf’s enemy in the Chamber of Mazarbul (the Chamber of Records)



## Deleted member 12094 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a question about the story in Book 2 Chapter 5 “The Bridge of Khazad-Dûm”, on Gandalf’s stand behind the door blocking the way to the Fellowship.

Gandalf rushed back from the Chamber of Mazarbul to the rest of the Fellowship. After a while he described what had occurred to him there. He said:

_“Then something came into the chamber - I felt it through the door, and the orcs themselves were afraid and fell silent. It laid hold of the iron ring, and then it perceived me and my spell._

_What it was I cannot guess, but I have never felt such a challenge. The counter-spell was terrible. It nearly broke me. For an instant the door left my control and began to open! I had to speak a word of Command. That proved too great a strain. The door burst in pieces. Something dark as a cloud was blocking out all the light inside, and I was thrown backwards down the stairs.”_​
What was it? If it was so powerful that Gandalf himself was stunned, then I would think of the Balrog which they met later. However, following the stand-off between this power and Gandalf, the chamber collapsed:

_“All the wall gave way, and the roof of the chamber as well, I think. I am afraid Balin is buried deep, and maybe something else is buried there too. I cannot say.”_​
I wonder if this does not contradict my supposition that it was the Balrog, and that it may have been something else.

… any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jun 10, 2016)

Regarding my previous post, I think it is appropriate to relate here my surprise, while discovering yesterday that the same post with almost identical words appeared about the same time in another forum.

Since the question has been addressed there, there is little point in continuing this lead.

Although this looks strange, I shall not think bad of anyone lightly. Nor should anyone of me, especially because the day of posting there was 1 day before mine here, according to the records of both sites.


----------



## mallos (Jun 13, 2016)

Where is the other website? I'd like to read the answer they came up with.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jun 13, 2016)

It's the forum in the "Council of Elrond", in the "Books Discussion" there.


----------



## mallos (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks


----------

